# Light Fixture Above Dinette



## NJdudette (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, I feel like an idiot posting this, but I need help. I have a 2010 Outback 286FK and the light fixture above my dinette was wolbly. I unscrewed everything to take a look at it and now I can't figure out how to put it back together. Yes, I know I should have been paying attention, but it was one of those things where you don't think there will be that many parts and then all of a sudden you're staring at 10 parts and trying to figure out how they all fit together. If anyone can help or point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks...


----------



## NJdudette (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermind - finally got it!!! Three hours later <LOL>


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

See... outbackers.com to the rescue again!


----------



## jamaicabraden (Mar 18, 2011)

nice to hear that. i am about to advice you to go to a professional mechanic for help. it won't be easy in our part to direct you on what to do with those parts (many many parts!) hehehe especially with the light fixture.

______________
Kichler Lighting


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

at least it didn't fall off like mine. first trip out mine came loose and fell off. Luckily I had laundry on the table so it didn't break, but one of the parts got lost. So now I have a nut from a hard ware store holding it on. It looks real nice let me tell you /sarcasm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Traveling Tek said:


> at least it didn't fall off like mine. first trip out mine came loose and fell off. Luckily I had laundry on the table so it didn't break, but one of the parts got lost. So now I have a nut from a hard ware store holding it on. It looks real nice let me tell you /sarcasm


Just email your dealer...I'm sure that is only a few dollar item to replace. Might even find one like it at Lowes or a Lighting Store.

If you still can't find one, let me know and I can contact Keystone directly for you.


----------

